# Brother In Law got a nice 10 pointer



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got news that my brother in law just got a nice 10 pointer. This would be his 1st buck, 2nd deer ever (both this month). I guess he's getting it mounted. Pics to come 2morrow!!!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Cool tell him congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

man Bryan looks like you need to spend more time with him.lol maybe he can teach ya a thing or two ,was it the one from the stealth cam?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob,

Nope he said it wasnt the one fromt he cam pic, I said Good!  

I guess it was a pretty good 10 though. I should have the pic 2morrow. Dude I'm worried, i put out 200 lbs corn & 65 lbs of molases on Sunday & onyl had a couple pics through today. usually I'd have 20-40 of them. I hope like hell they (deer) didnt stop comming in.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

lol i think their scared of you.lol good luck this weekend.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

well just saw the pics last night & it is most defentily the big buck thtat i have (had) my cam.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats a hellava way to start deer hunting first two deer ever and only a couple weeks apart.Nice job on getting that big boy.


Bub


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a real nice buck there but don't worry H2O there is always something bigger out there. Just a little vote of confidence for you on the camera activity. The deer probably have changed their diet recently and found something either more convenient than what you have or better tasting. If there is a nice mast of oaks around there perhaps they are feeding hard on those. Also, if there are any corn fields around they may be harvested and once that is done it is pretty easy feeding on the corn left behind.

Just keep after them and put in your time. You will get your chance as well.


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats to your b-i-l and ouch to you


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess my spot is okay. I had 24 pic from 10/21/04! All does though. The big buck was estimated @ a low of 137 but most liekly in the 140's.


----------

